# "Assertion Failed": Can't open any catalog after upgrading from 5.2 RC to 5.2



## reidthaler (Sep 18, 2013)

I've tried uninstalling and re-installing, tried back up catalogs, renaming the preference file, renaming the C:\Users\Reid Desktop\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\ folder and re-installing.  Nothing.  Running out of ideas.  Tired reinstalling 5.0, get error message again.

Ideas?  Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help! Help!

Thanks,
Reid


----------



## clee01l (Sep 18, 2013)

Probably a plugin that is out of date and causing the open to fail.  Rename your preferences file and restart LR forcing it to create a new preferences file.  Then install your plugins one at a time installing only the latest updates of each.
{Editing Note:} Oh, you did that already!?  I still think it is a plugin. Move them from where LR thinks they are installed.


----------



## reidthaler (Sep 18, 2013)

Since I forced Lightroom to create a new C:\Users\Reid Desktop\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\ folder, there are no plugins installed.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 18, 2013)

reidthaler said:


> Since I forced Lightroom to create a new C:\Users\Reid Desktop\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\ folder, there are no plugins installed.


Start LR by creating a new empty catalog There may be Plugin table entries in the catalog that are causing LR to puke.


----------



## reidthaler (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't even open the program, even holding Ctr or Shift keys.


----------



## reidthaler (Sep 18, 2013)

Making some progress.  Trashed the preference file.  Loads.  Now just trying to move the cat to another drive


----------



## DaveS (Sep 18, 2013)

As for the catalog, you merely need to pick up the "catalog.lrcat" file and the "catalog Previews.lrdata" folder (substitute your catalog name for catalog) and drop them into the new drive (I recommend inside a top level folder).  Then double-click on the .lrcat file (the moved one) and Lightroom will open using the copied file.   Then nip into the preferences and make sure that lightroom is pointing to the new one by default.


----------



## reidthaler (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks all for comments.  Finally got it worked out.  Biggest Lightroom PIA upgrade I've ever dealt with and I've been using Lightroom since it was beta.  Usually moving the catalog is easy.  One I got the Lightroom running, I did copy the working copy to my SSD drive and it worked this time, unlike the last time.  I don't know if it was the RC ver that messed things up, but will think 2x before moving my whole cat to an RC version.


----------

